# Air bag light?



## xxKurt85xx (Jun 8, 2010)

I took the car in for the airbag recall a few weeks ago, and for some reason the air bag light just came on today. The car has never had any accidents. what does this mean? and if I take it in to get cleared do I lose my GIAC software?


----------



## xxKurt85xx (Jun 8, 2010)

N/M delete thread. I have the answer I was looking for.


----------



## PocketRocket32 (Aug 11, 2011)

What did you find? I am having the same problem. It was after I put in the APR intake.


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

PocketRocket32 said:


> What did you find? I am having the same problem. It was after I put in the APR intake.


?? You sure you aren't seeing the expected steering wheel icon after the battery is unplugged? (which goes away as soon as you drive off)

I had an airbag light come on. Took it to the dealer and they simply reset the code, checked the cables, and all was fine. It's never returned. I believe it came on when someone moved the passenger seat back to get in the backseat.


----------



## xxKurt85xx (Jun 8, 2010)

under the driver side seat is a wire for the air bag that was broken from moving the seat. it was under recall and north town vw, toyota dealer in buffalo didnt fix it correctly! so I took the car to black forest motorsports in Buffalo NY, and had Jason Dale the best German car tech this side of nyc take a look at it for me! hooked it up free of charge! For anyone in the Buffalo area North Town VW sucks! Yay for Black Forest Motorsports!


----------



## PocketRocket32 (Aug 11, 2011)

Okay, so after a little search I have found that if you remove the trim under the radio (where the passenger air bag plugs in) and remove that wire, the airbag light WILL come on. I guess I will just have to take it to a dealership and hopefully they will reset it for free, just depends on how money hungry they are I guess. Does anyone know if I were to buy a VAG COM if I could take care of simple issues like this?


----------



## xxKurt85xx (Jun 8, 2010)

That should be covered under the recall.


----------



## PocketRocket32 (Aug 11, 2011)

Recall?


----------



## kaptinkangaru (Aug 17, 2006)

Vag com will allow you to read and clear airbag codes.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## PocketRocket32 (Aug 11, 2011)

I just might have to invest in it, I think the software and cable is only 600. I will need it for my R32 I got coming in...WOOT!


----------



## xxKurt85xx (Jun 8, 2010)

yes mkv's have a air bag recall for a wiring under the drivers seat.


----------



## PocketRocket32 (Aug 11, 2011)

Nevermind, figured it out. When taking off the trim, there is a plug for the "Passenger Airbag On/Off" light, that got unplugged. Unfortunately, my vehicle is a MK VI and it doesn't qualify for the recall. Oh well, about 44 or 88 dollars and it's fixed! Thank you for all of the help though. Sure wish I had a VAG COM, could just wait to purchase one I guess, but it doesn't work with MAC  Any know if it works with Bootcamp?


----------

